# Techniques in sparring



## brianhunter (Apr 16, 2003)

Okay how many out there work actual Kenpo techniques in sparring.....I heard someone with a very good idea say pick one inside one outside and work them to death.

I also heard someone say "a shot should stop the guy dead in his tracks" when did tourneys get away from this? Why? I think if a kick is thrown right at a person. they shouldnt be up in the guys grill stuffing a fist down his throat. 

Seems to me that "sparring" and tourneys have gotten away from what they should be practical applications of self defence techniques.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Kenpomachine (Apr 16, 2003)

Have a full contact category in kenpo tournaments, no stop after points.


----------



## brianhunter (Apr 18, 2003)

Did I get black listed or something and nobody tell me? Geez I thought it would make a good conversation LOL


----------



## Kirk (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> *Did I get black listed or something and nobody tell me? Geez I thought it would make a good conversation LOL *



Me too.  Great threads like this don't last long.  Meanwhile the
"Post  Everytime You Look" thread is still going strong.


----------



## brianhunter (Apr 18, 2003)

so what self defense techniques do you think would work good to develop in sparring? I think delayed sword with a back nuckle instead of a hand sword would be a good one. But then it wouldnt be a delayed sword anymore would it


----------



## Kirk (Apr 18, 2003)

Hooking Wings and Calming the Storm (against a roundhouse
punch) are 2 I'm dying to try. 

In my limited experience, it sure seems that a lot of people want
you to fight like a kickboxer, and not like a kenpoist.  I know I'm
a man of little experience and knowledge, but if you can't pull off
a technique while sparring, then why are we learning them?


----------



## brianhunter (Apr 18, 2003)

calming the storm against a roundhouse would be a good one just nail the chest instead of the face.  hooking wings to me would have to be modified because everyone screams about face contact LOL


----------



## brentb (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *Have a full contact category in kenpo tournaments, no stop after points. *




This is something I was just getting into in my training at my former school. They called it 'Continuous Sparring'. It wasn't necessarily full contact, but it ended up that way sometimes. The idea was to spar for a specific time, working up from 30 seconds to 1 minute and beyond. You don't stop for points. The winner was the one who had dominated the other person for majority of the match. It is much harder than it sounds to go for a minute or more when you are using clean techniques, and not being sloppy. Definately worth trying out. If you haven't done anything similar it is quite an eye opener, as to how long your cardio will hold up when throwing kicks and punches and moving around continuously.

take care
Brent


----------



## brianhunter (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brentb _
> *This is something I was just getting into in my training at my former school. They called it 'Continuous Sparring'. It wasn't necessarily full contact, but it ended up that way sometimes. The idea was to spar for a specific time, working up from 30 seconds to 1 minute and beyond. You don't stop for points. The winner was the one who had dominated the other person for majority of the match. It is much harder than it sounds to go for a minute or more when you are using clean techniques, and not being sloppy. Definately worth trying out. If you haven't done anything similar it is quite an eye opener, as to how long your cardio will hold up when throwing kicks and punches and moving around continuously.
> 
> take care
> Brent *



I like the idea of going from 30 seconds and building up to one minute etc. I would like to see more tourneys geared towards continuous!


----------



## kenpo12 (Apr 18, 2003)

They had continuous sparring at Mr Trejo and Mr Ramsey's IMACC Tournament.  It's the only way I like to spar in Tournaments now after doing it at the last one.  You spar for 2 minutes, and no stopping for points.  If nothing else it's a lot of fun!

Matt


----------



## satans.barber (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *I know I'm
> a man of little experience and knowledge, but if you can't pull off
> a technique while sparring, then why are we learning them? *



For ideas, theories and reflexes, I would have thought. I don't think techniques are designed to be pulled off in sparring, and I've never seen anyone trying to fight this way either.

For a start, the techniques are mostly defences against one strike, such as a single punch. Sparring's not like that, people throw whatever they like, whenever they like;they're not going to stand their and wait for you to finish a technique, even if it's a short one!

To my mind, practising and learning techniques teaches you how the body moves and reacts, where people's strong and weak points are, and how people are going to move when you strike them in certain places. As well as this, they get you used to physical contact, show you your own strengths and limitations, and improve your speed, stamina and reflexes. _Then_ you take this experience and develop your own dynamic fighting style for sparring, or in fact self defence in general.

Of course, that's too much of a generalisation. I reckon that you could pull off the techniques against grabs and locks if you wanted to, because they give you a fixed point of reference and more control, but with the defences against a strikes of any kind, I'm not so sure.

That's just my view anyway,

Ian.


----------



## tarabos (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> * if you can't pull off
> a technique while sparring, then why are we learning them? *



some more obvious reasons for not doing certain techniques in competition are the types of strikes that simply aren't legal. eye gouges...groin strikes....limb destructions...attacking other soft targets such as the throat. that's just not gonna fly with a tournament judge. plus, depending on your hand gear, the fingers may be covered up by a glove and gripping ability will be hindered as well. 

why learn the techniques if you can't spar with them? you speak as if sparring is the end all be all of martial arts. i love to spar under certain rules...but the main focus of my training is to survive in a real life situation where i'm able to use all the tools i have available. 

and let's not forget that techniques were never meant to be done to completion in any setting. the principles and concepts stressed in the techniques are the important part. they show different strikes and weapons that can be used for certain situations and body positions.

but it's friday...and i'm goin' out....


----------



## Kenpomachine (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo12 _
> *They had continuous sparring at Mr Trejo and Mr Ramsey's IMACC Tournament.  It's the only way I like to spar in Tournaments now after doing it at the last one.  You spar for 2 minutes, and no stopping for points.  If nothing else it's a lot of fun!
> 
> Matt *



And you can counterattack too!!!  

That way you can get a blow and then hit back HARD Have I told you I love counters?


----------



## pineapple head (Apr 20, 2003)

To my mind, practising and learning techniques teaches you how the body moves and reacts, where people's strong and weak points are, and how people are going to move when you strike them in certain places. As well as this, they get you used to physical contact, show you your own strengths and limitations, and improve your speed, stamina and reflexes. _Then_ you take this experience and develop your own dynamic fighting style for sparring, or in fact self defence in general.

Got to agree with Ian on this one.:asian: 
I was sparring last week and of coarse you cannot pull of a tech.
I have limited exp of sparring and was surprised how quickly i got into a brawl. I have trouble concentrating on my defense , i just want to get in there and attack. This is something now we are all working on together.


----------



## roryneil (Apr 20, 2003)

I think you should practice the openings of techs. Like the initial block/strike combo. You don't practice real, whole techniques because that would leave your partner broken and bleeding on the mat!!


----------



## brianhunter (Apr 20, 2003)

Okay, first off Im not talking about completing "back breaker" against a punch, or gouging someones eyes out or finishing leap of death if the hit the floor. I think people tend to overthink things......A technique like delayed sword, alternating maces (against a punch not a push but a push is just a lazy punch i guess), or aggressive twins I would think would be ones you could pull off sparring.

Yes they are ideas and if we are learning an "alphabet" we should be able to rearrange, prefix, suffix etc. to pull of something that looks like a tech in sparring.

Ian made some good points but this one stuck out to me;

"I don't think techniques are designed to be pulled off in sparring, and I've never seen anyone trying to fight this way either."

When else would you pull off a technique then if not in a fight? Then that again brings the question, why learn them? If they are ideas there clearly would have to be a scenerio where this "idea" would work and if we are a practical self defense(fighting)art then why learn them? Why not stand in a horse or a NB and throw blocking/punching/kicking combos because we cant pull off the techniques in the real world. Our system puts a lot of weight and training time into the SD tech, I find it hard to believe they cant be pulled off in real world Ive done it(or a grafted variation of them)myslef.


----------



## jeffkyle (Apr 20, 2003)

The concepts of Sparring are different than a "real life" street fight.  In sparring neither opponent is attempting to commit their action completely to their opponent, just enough to get the point or "tag" their opponent.  In a "real" fight there will be most likely be a strong commitment by one person via punch, kick, etc. to do serious damage to the other person (unless it is 2 kenpoists fighting each other, LOL) .  
That does not mean that someone won't commit a good kick in a sparring environment, and in that case a technique may be applied....OR if a certain reaction occurs by one sparring opponent the other may be able to perform a technique, or partial technique, on that person.  This can happen from time to time.  But in sparring the "idea" isn't who hits hardest...it is who hits FIRST...therefore leaving less time toward commitment and more time toward speed and follow up.  
That alone can cause one opponent attempting to perform Delayed Sword...while the other is attempting to perform Alternating Maces...for example.  
:asian:


----------



## brianhunter (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *
> But in sparring the "idea" isn't who hits hardest...it is who hits FIRST...therefore leaving less time toward commitment and more time toward speed and follow up.
> That alone can cause one opponent attempting to perform Delayed Sword...while the other is attempting to perform Alternating Maces...for example.
> :asian: *



I agree with you on a lot of what you said, but as an art are we in a sense defeating the purpose of self defence but playing "tag"? I know you get a chance to react to an opponent and look for openings, etc. I just think that with enough practice you could begin to pull off certain self defense techniques in sparring.


----------



## jeffkyle (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> *I agree with you on a lot of what you said, but as an art are we in a sense defeating the purpose of self defence but playing "tag"? I know you get a chance to react to an opponent and look for openings, etc. I just think that with enough practice you could begin to pull off certain self defense techniques in sparring. *



If we didn't just play "tag" the classes would get smaller and smaller increasingly fast...don't you think?   Sparring isn't supposed to be Self-Defense, or "real" fighting.  It is supposed to be a tool to enable you to utilize your basics and incorporate them into combinations to allow you to "tag" an opponent.
But then what are Self-Defense Techniques you ask....a tool to enable you to utilize your basics into combinations to allow you to hurt, injure, inflict serious pain in a "real life" situation.
So the answer is Yes you can apply Self-Defense techniques into sparring...likewise you can apply Sparring techniques, ie B1a B1b, into "real life" fights when applicable.  
But you have to keep in mind the different applications for what you are doing.  You don't want to try to break a sparring partners arm, or poke their eye out, at the studio.  And you don't want to "tag" someone out in the street that is trying to seriously hurt you.  
They all blend together at some point.  Just knowing when and how is the key!  :asian:


----------



## satans.barber (Apr 21, 2003)

Well, as I said before, I reckon this needs to be split into two distinct camps: grabs and strikes.

Against grabs, someone is making contact with you, and you've got a fixed point of reference to work from. A good kenpoist should be able to turn a guy around and get a nasty arm lock on from loads of different grab positions (they're not hard moves), then either maintain the lock, break an elbow joint, or whatever. In these circumstances, then yes, I could see someone pulling off Gripping Talon, Crossing Talon, Lone Kimono, Conquering Shield, Obscure Wing etc. etc. etc.

Against strikes though, it's just not going to happen, but, this doesn't mean that learning the techs is a waste of time. Pretty much all of them (well, the ones that I know anyway) are against a single strike. We practice them by throwing the punch or kick, then standing there whilst someone finishes the technique off. People aren't going to do this.

Firstly, they're actually going to be aiming a you. I don't know what it's like in other people's schools, but no matter how often I tell people to actually get in range for a strike and aim at the target in our school, they don't. They throw punches that land anything from 10cm-30cm short of target, and often aim to the sides of people's heads for example. 

Secondly, it's going to be full speed. Can you properly block sull speed and full power strikes? If you don't know, get someone to put some gloves on and properly try to knock you out, you'll soon find out.

Thirdly, they're not going to just throw one strike, they're going to try and batter the crap out of you as fast as they can. They're certainly not going to throw a single, step-through right and then just stand there.

All these things conspire against you, and that's why I don't think you've got a hope on hell of pulling off a full or even half a tech in a proper fight.

So, why isn't it a waste of time learning them then? Well, to my mind, you're learning lots of nice block/strike combinations, as well as lots of strike/strike/strike combinations. If someone takes a swing at you, you might be able to get a block/strike combo in before they throw another punch, then maybe you can get another block/strike combo in, that's still two strikes you've landed to their nil, if you can block them properly. Then maybe if you've got them feeling a bit dizzy with a couple of strikes, or winded, then you can lay in with a strike/strike/strike combination. So, you're still using what you've learnt. The point being that the strike combinations in kenpo are designed to be motion efficient, and to let you use checks and covers, so it's an advantage to fight with these combinations rather than just thowing your own left and right haymakers, like they probably are.

The important point is though, you need to turn yourself into a _dynamic_ fighting machine; someone who can use what they've learnt in a fluid and flowing fashion. The techniques as they stand are _static_, and pre-prescribed. They don't adapt to the opponent. And in doing this, you also need to train yourself to think lightening fast, constantly working out where the next strike might be coming from, and where you can land your own strikes, as well as having good situational awareness.

Having said all that, people keep mentioning sparring and street fighting in the same context, and not making a whole lot of distinction (Jeff's got the right idea...). To me, sparring is a bit of fun you have with your friends in the dojo, no-one's trying to hurt anyone, and it's just a way to improve fitness and practice your blocking, nothing more. If you're training seriously, train for the street, not for the dojo, and make the distinction.

(All above is personal views.  )

Ian.


----------



## brianhunter (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Well, as I said before, I reckon this needs to be split into two distinct camps: grabs and strikes.
> 
> Against grabs, someone is making contact with you, and you've got a fixed point of reference to work from. A good kenpoist should be able to turn a guy around and get a nasty arm lock on from loads of different grab positions (they're not hard moves), then either maintain the lock, break an elbow joint, or whatever. In these circumstances, then yes, I could see someone pulling off Gripping Talon, Crossing Talon, Lone Kimono, Conquering Shield, Obscure Wing etc. etc. etc.
> ...



Some of this has to do with the web of knowledge and  the difficulty of defending against different types of attacks, 

I don't practice my self defense techniques the way you mentioned, that is why you should be actively checking or guarding and a good partner should throw the punch at your face if thats the target or follow up after the initial punch, this is all things that are covered within the techniques if you dig long enough. The "just stand there" thing kinda gets to me sometimes if your partner is just standing there you arent working your techniques dynamically, the body has to react to the strikes or you have to think of your opponents available weapons after your defense (think point of origin) you could poke the biggest guy in the eye and more then likely his hand will go up to his face. So no nobody is gonna just stand there while you do a technique, but the answers are there within the technique and most the time counter attacks are covered if you look for them. When me in a buddy used to train together he poked me in the eye once while I was doing attacking mace because my check was below the arm instead of above it.


----------



## jeffkyle (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Well, as I said before, I reckon this needs to be split into two distinct camps: grabs and strikes.
> 
> Against grabs, someone is making contact with you, and you've got a fixed point of reference to work from. A good kenpoist should be able to turn a guy around and get a nasty arm lock on from loads of different grab positions (they're not hard moves), then either maintain the lock, break an elbow joint, or whatever. In these circumstances, then yes, I could see someone pulling off Gripping Talon, Crossing Talon, Lone Kimono, Conquering Shield, Obscure Wing etc. etc. etc.*


*

Since when does someone grab you in a sparring match?  By then it will get broken up.




			[Firstly, they're actually going to be aiming a you. I don't know what it's like in other people's schools, but no matter how often I tell people to actually get in range for a strike and aim at the target in our school, they don't. They throw punches that land anything from 10cm-30cm short of target, and often aim to the sides of people's heads for example.
		
Click to expand...


The trick there is to hit them a time or two.  They will be aiming at you any chance they get after that.  LOL! 




			Secondly, it's going to be full speed. Can you properly block sull speed and full power strikes? If you don't know, get someone to put some gloves on and properly try to knock you out, you'll soon find out.
		
Click to expand...


Why would you want to try?  that is what bobbing, weaving, and parrying are for.




			Thirdly, they're not going to just throw one strike, they're going to try and batter the crap out of you as fast as they can. They're certainly not going to throw a single, step-through right and then just stand there.
		
Click to expand...


What if the person is going to try to knock your head off?  They most likely are going to put EVERYTHING they have into one punch and not be thinking about what is going to happen if that punch doesn't work...in that case they won't be planning a follow up.




			All these things conspire against you, and that's why I don't think you've got a hope on hell of pulling off a full or even half a tech in a proper fight.
		
Click to expand...


Not true!  I have done it..and heard Several stories of others doing it...usually partial techs though.





			The important point is though, you need to turn yourself into a dynamic fighting machine; someone who can use what they've learnt in a fluid and flowing fashion.
		
Click to expand...


The way to do that is train "dynamically"  not "statically"!




			The techniques as they stand are static, and pre-prescribed. They don't adapt to the opponent.
		
Click to expand...


The techs adapt very well..and flow from one to the next as need be.




			And in doing this, you also need to train yourself to think lightening fast, constantly working out where the next strike might be coming from, and where you can land your own strikes, as well as having good situational awareness.
		
Click to expand...


In a "real life" fight if there is no time to think...only to act/react.  If you try to think where the next attack is coming from it is too late...you have already been hit!





			Having said all that, people keep mentioning sparring and street fighting in the same context, and not making a whole lot of distinction (Jeff's got the right idea...). To me, sparring is a bit of fun you have with your friends in the dojo, no-one's trying to hurt anyone, and it's just a way to improve fitness and practice your blocking, nothing more. If you're training seriously, train for the street, not for the dojo, and make the distinction.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks!  I have also seen sparring that is serious and where someone can/has been hurt!  I have seen a guy balled up on the floor while the other guy was beating on him while telling him to get up.  Just because it was in the dojo, and they had gear on, didn't mean that it wasn't serious.  (They were both upper belts and grown men by the way and well responsible for the actions they took).  So just because the applications are different, doesn't mean that one is less important, or can be less serious, than the other.  :asian:*


----------



## satans.barber (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Since when does someone grab you in a sparring match?  By then it will get broken up.
> *


*

Wasn't talking about sparring, I was talking about the street, but people do grab in sparring from time to time. Especially if it's part of a sweep or a takedown...

Also, no-one 'breaks up' our sparring, it's continuous. I wouldn't even know how to point spar, I don't even know the rules and I've never done it!




			Why would you want to try?  that is what bobbing, weaving, and parrying are for.
		
Click to expand...


Good point, 'the best we to avoid being hit is not to be there', as the saying goes. But, in kenpo, a block is a strike and a strike is a block, as you know, so if someone throws a swinginging punch at my head, and a duck it, they don't get hurt, but if I block it with an outwards extended block, and manage hit that nice nerve below the wrist with my wrist bone, then it's gonna really hurt and their arm hopefully won't work as well for a while. Plus, if you mis-judge a bob or a weave, you're going to get hit anyway - there's less margin for error with blocks I think.

Of course, everyone has their own style that suits them best 




			What if the person is going to try to knock your head off?  They most likely are going to put EVERYTHING they have into one punch and not be thinking about what is going to happen if that punch doesn't work...in that case they won't be planning a follow up.
		
Click to expand...


Another good point, I guess it depends how sober/experienced they are doesn't it? That's where learning to read body language and posturing is important I guess, I'd certainly rather deal with someone taking this approach than deal with someone acting like an animal anyday.




			Not true!  I have done it..and heard Several stories of others doing it...usually partial techs though.
		
Click to expand...


Cool! Maybe I worded myself wrong, I wasn't implying you could never do this, more that you shouldn't expect to do it, if you see what I mean...




			The techs adapt very well..and flow from one to the next as need be.
		
Click to expand...


Not in my experience, but people train in lots of different ways. A lot of them seem to break down very quickly once you enter the 'what-if?' stage, and once you start down that road, you more or less end up making stuff up on the spot anyway, which is what I was talking about before.




			Thanks!  I have also seen sparring that is serious and where someone can/has been hurt!  I have seen a guy balled up on the floor while the other guy was beating on him while telling him to get up.  Just because it was in the dojo, and they had gear on, didn't mean that it wasn't serious.  (They were both upper belts and grown men by the way and well responsible for the actions they took).  So just because the applications are different, doesn't mean that one is less important, or can be less serious, than the other.  :asian:
		
Click to expand...

*
I think people's attitudes towards sparring vary from club to club (and style to style), certainly down our way it's a bit of fun, but I'm sure other people are more serious. Our club is very relaxed and friendly in general though, so I think it just filters through to the sparring. Certainly we'd never be kicking anyone on the floor.

Ian.


----------



## pineapple head (Apr 21, 2003)

Pesonally i like being hit ( In a sadistic kinda way!).
I think i will get my training partner to really go for me with his fists only.
What do you think?


----------



## satans.barber (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pineapple head _
> *Pesonally i like being hit ( In a sadistic kinda way!).
> I think i will get my training partner to really go for me with his fists only.
> What do you think? *



If you both agree, then it's fine! Sometimes when higher belts spar at our club, we'll say 'OK, step it up a bit!', and go in a little harder and faster than normal, which is fine. What you _don't_ want is someone to do this without asking you first, so you end up witha  psycho on your hands!

A few times people have come to our club from other clubs and done this, and haven't listened when we've told them to watch their control and be calmer with the lower belts. Without fail they just end up getting a kicking back eventually, and then find out that they're actually out-matched, and leave. 

Just cos we don't choose to beat the crap out of people, doesn't mean we're not 100% capable 

Ian.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 21, 2003)

> I think i will get my training partner to really go for me with his fists only.



Try this, get one of your training partners, give him 10-12 ounce gloves, and tell him to attempt to knock you out.  Put twenty bucks on the table, and let him know that is the prize money.  If he is a good training partner he will turn down the money, but ask if he can KO you twice.  At least that is what people in my school would say.  

Now you have to pull off your defense.  Good luck.

Lamont


----------



## Kirk (Apr 26, 2003)

Taken from: http://www.arnis.org/kenpo/familysample.htm



> When it comes to reality in combat an over-whelming majority of Kenpo schools fail miserably. Why, its because they are unable to use the very techniques they train for. Just look at a typical class. After a brief warm-up, new techniques are learned. Techniques are then practiced with a partner, the "dummy." But what happens when its time to free-spar? Not one technique is seen! Mostly, you see only a lot of dancing with a backfist and a roundhouse thrown in. If youre lucky, you might even see a side kick! If this happens in training, imagine what will happen if your life is threatened.
> 
> So how do we solve this dilemma? Should we throw all but a few techniques out? Should we re-organize the Kenpo system? Theres no need! Kenpo has always had the answer, Family Groups. Family Groups gives us a means of "reducing" the number of techniques from 156 down to 18 (one for each typical attack). Since there is only one choice per attack, our mind is free from decisions and a decrease in reaction time results.
> 
> But, unfortunately, the majority of Kenpo schools do not teach or have not been taught Family Groups. As a result, they will fail in combat situations. In short, they are no more than highly skilled, highly ranked victims.


----------



## KanoLives (Apr 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Taken from: http://www.arnis.org/kenpo/familysample.htm *



I have to disagree with this stuff. The point of learning many techs is the same as having a toolbox full of tools. Sure you may not have to use all of them on a job but they are still there none the less. And to say that you could not use techs in real life situations is ridiculous. Isn't this what seperates Martial Artists from the rest of the population? Don't forget about body response to strikes. I know for a fact that if I hit someone with a solid hard strike to the solar plexus or stomach that they are going to bend over. How do I know? Because I have done it and seen it done. Now if you're good enough you should be able to fly through your toolbox and pull out any tool you need for the job and to finish the job. If you can't you need to train harder. 

As for sparring and using techs. I look at sparring as a means to get timing down, to defend myself against strikes by using parries, blocks, etc.., to learn distance, accuracy, speed, and depth perception, and to learn more about the bodies reaction to certain strikes. There is no way to compare sparring and a real life situation except for the aspects just mentioned. The reason, in sparring I am not fearful of my life so I am not going to throw Tiger Claws to my opponents face and other strikes that will seriously maim or kill. Like I said it's just a way to train yourself more for timing, speed,  and defending strikes rather than using your Martial Art. 

Respectfully :asian: 

P.S. I do not know Kenpo I study Chinese Kempo and am using the techs that I have learned as a basis rather than Kenpo which I know nothing about except for what I have read. Later


----------



## idukes (Apr 27, 2003)

In my school, one of the most popular techniques we incorporate into sparring is Raining Claw. Not as a defense against an uppercut, but as an attack on the opponent's extended lead hand. Knock it down with your right, check it further with your left as your right circles back around for a back-knuckle to his now-exposed face. (Describing a right-to-right lead situation here.) Shuffling in as you do this helps, and can allow you to check his lead leg with your own at the same time.

At least that's how it's supposed to work. Even "sparring techniques" are hard to pull off cleanly when you're actually sparring. In my limited experience, anyway.

-idukes


----------



## Ender (Apr 28, 2003)

Well I think you can do some parts of techniques in sparring. Just to get the feel and rhythymn for them. but obviously you can't chop to the throat or put an elbow to the head. So sparrin is only a part of the training. to acclimate yourself to speed and unpredictability.

what we do is run a technique line and the attacker can do anything he wants. the "victim" must use the appropropriate response. I find myself mixing techniques when I do this because sometimes the response warrants a change in attack because of positioning or opponent reaction. *shrugs.....jmo.


----------



## shoshiman (May 4, 2003)

Hi All,

My instructor used Street Sparring drills instead of using sparring (tournament sparring anyway - you know, the tippy tappy kind) to help us realize how good/bad our reactions are and how well/badly we have learned our techniques.  Here's how it goes:

1> Gear - Full Face guard, Body padding like the ones used in TKD, Kenpo Gloves, Elbow pads, Shin Pads, Foot Pads. Groin Cup of course.
2> Go - 2 minutes, 3 Rounds.  Let's see what you can do.  
3> Lastly, no limb breaking techniques please.  Respect your schoolmate's training.

Simple as that.  Let's put it this way.  When my instructor stepped on the mat as MY opponent, I have never been so afraid for my life ever.  I still have nightmares to this day.
That was 5 years ago!!!  

Peace and Respect :asian:

Shoshiman


----------

